# Finishing Mahogany for Outdoor Use



## lobos3737 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi - I'm about to complete construction on an Adirondack chair made out of mahogany. I've spent some time looking through the forum at all the different solutions possible and i'm not sure where to go next.

I like the color of the wood and the grain pattern so I'm not looking to make a big change there. The chair will be outside in partial shade for the whole summer. I'll move it into the shed for the winter months. 

Based off of one post I'm thinking i just want to go with the pure tung oil but i was hoping someone with experience could confirm. Assuming that tung oil is a good choice can someone help me out with the following: 
Do I need a pore filler?
About how many coats should i plan to apply?
About how often will i need to recoat?
Will the tung oil dry to the point where it wont leach into clothes?
What other questions should I be asking?


Thanks in advance,
Rich


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

lobos3737 said:


> Assuming that tung oil is a good choice can someone help me out with the following:
> Do I need a pore filler?


No.



lobos3737 said:


> About how many coats should i plan to apply?


The first coat or two I would reduce 100% pure Tung oil with mineral spirits just to get better penetration. After that the coat count would vary to your taste.



lobos3737 said:


> About how often will i need to recoat?


After the first full strength application let sit for 30 minutes and wipe off. Allow 24 hrs, for the second application. Do the same, and wait a few days to a week, and see what it looks like and feels like.



lobos3737 said:


> Will the tung oil dry to the point where it wont leach into clothes?


It will cure to the point when it's not sticky and feels dry. Maintenance for the future would be to wipe down with mild soap solution, and scrub with a ScotchBrite pad if the wood looks weathered, then re-oil. You could go the spar varnish route, but that film finish will fail and it's a PITA to sand and refinish. Besides...I like the look and feel of natural wood.




lobos3737 said:


> What other questions should I be asking?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Rich



Well, I could suggest two, but you may want to start a new thread:

1. What is the purpose of life?
2. What the heck is gravity?


----------



## Canuk Wood Chuck (Oct 18, 2007)

lobos3737 said:


> Hi - I'm about to complete construction on an Adirondack chair made out of mahogany. I've spent some time looking through the forum at all the different solutions possible and i'm not sure where to go next.
> 
> I like the color of the wood and the grain pattern so I'm not looking to make a big change there. The chair will be outside in partial shade for the whole summer. I'll move it into the shed for the winter months.
> 
> ...


Lobos - I'm no expert in finishing but I was going through the same issue awhile back. Tung oil will give you little to no protection. The only one I found that is highly rated in Epifanes Varnish. It's used in the marine industry and should stand up for approx. 4 years before having to refinish.However you pay dearly for the quality. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Canuk Wood Chuck (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe I should elaborate.An outside varnish needs to have UV inhibitors and the ability to expand and contract. For most outdoor furniture the best finish is no finish, just let it grey naturally. Your tung oil will not stop the greying of your material.


----------



## lobos3737 (Oct 17, 2008)

*thank you*

Thank you both for taking the time to help me out. I appreciate your willingness to share your experiences with me. I'll post some pics of my chair when its done. :smile:

Take care,
Rich


----------



## psicoli (Sep 7, 2010)

this may be too late...but I like penofin brazilian rosewood oil for outdoor wood projects that will be getting sunlight

when applied correctly it will give you the uv protection you want and can be easily maintained over the years...

I personally have had lots of success with it on doors and mouldings exposed to direct sunlight...

http://www.somersetdoors.com


----------

